# Entrap (Contrabass Tuba demo)



## Guy Bacos (Dec 3, 2010)

This is a demo dedicated to the _Contrabass Tuba_ in an orchestral context with a short cadenza at the end.

Entrap

Comments are appreciated!

Guy


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 3, 2010)

Cool writing Guy, very unique - probably the most ideal way to spotlight Tuba. I like how you're framing it within the context of modulating melodic patterns.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks FredericK! One great thing about virtual instruments is you can hear and experiment the more unusual instruments before attempting them with a real orchestra.


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 3, 2010)

A wonderfully colorful demo and composition Guy. You did a terrific job on the orchestration and realization of this.


----------



## michaelv (Dec 4, 2010)

A really effective ,dark and restless piece, Guy. The last two or three you've done are getting increasingly filmic, showing a side to your repertoire that may surprise some. This sounds like a throwback to the '40's and 50's style of thriller/noir. My only criticism is the bowing realism of those fast lines of the strings. Not your fault: even now,with the best libraries, it's still hard to get that sounding like the "real thing". It's too perfect and, to my ears, too smooth. I really don't think there's a way to improve on it, though. I know you did some adjustments and I think it has improved it somewhat, but I think the problem lies with the uniformity of the bowing and mò     l‰#     l‰J     lö     löR     l÷q     l÷Å     lþ³     lþµ     m 	     m <     m     m½     m	O     m	‹     mf     m     mW     mg     m ‘


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Michael,

Thanks for your feedback, something I always appreciate, especially with Rohan's fantastic piece I'm surprised you found your way to mine.  

I'm not too conscious if it's cinematic or not when I write, but it's good to know.

I'm definitely aware of the fast string issue and I had already did a lot of mangling with them, I did a bit more cause I trust you judgment, so perhaps you could have another listen?


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 5, 2010)

Absolutely great, Guy! 

And I agree with Michael about that cinematic direction. Very good!


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 5, 2010)

This sounds amazing. Reminds me of Herrmann's The Day the Earth Stood Still. There is one spot in the middle where your voicings for brass sound exactly like the real thing and it was breathtaking to hear. The piece is solid no doubt about it.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for your comments Gunther and David!

David, If I could rewind the time I could maybe get a few gigs in films huh? 

It's a very difficult piece to make it sound good, not sure I succeeded enough, it's the risk I took!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 6, 2010)

Great job as usual. The writing is very solid. I agree that the strings end up sounding synth-y, but that's not your fault. I do find that the tuba is behind most of the time, probably a real-world thing as well, but I would cheat and sync it up with rest.


----------



## stevenson-again (Dec 6, 2010)

it's just so colourful and interesting. there is proper concert music in this material. flesh this out and turn into a concerto for god's sake. tuba players will love you for it. it's accesible yet innovative.

do you know who you remind me of? a slightly saner john white. if you don't know john white's piano music i highly recommend you get acquainted because you will find him a musical soul mate. he is an incredible composer doing absolutely his own thing....

my old composition teacher, roger smalley, recorded and performed his music and is one of his biggest fans.


----------



## dedersen (Dec 6, 2010)

Absolutely marvelous composition. This would be right at home in a noir thriller, as already pointed out. I loved the ending, caught me by surprise a bit in a very good way.

Your compositions always make me revisit the VSL store, pondering whether to grab a few additional download instruments. Probably in some ridiculous belief that they will somehow elevate my own compositions to your levels.


----------



## stevenson-again (Dec 6, 2010)

> Your compositions always make me revisit the VSL store, pondering whether to grab a few additional download instruments. Probably in some ridiculous belief that they will somehow elevate my own compositions to your levels.



LOL! i have done the same thing a few times. he just seems to have a way with those VSL instruments....


----------



## stonzthro (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, excellent writing Guy (as always).


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks a bunch guys! I don't feel as bad about this piece afterall 

The strings are Appasionata, Orchestral, chamber and solo all put in a blender.

Well despite the missing realism, Each string played a specific role, it wasn't just doubling, Appa fast leg was there in soft vol to give more warmth to the sound. I used 4 or 5 patches to not repeat twice in a row the same patch. I do different things with the different strings to create timbre variation. I use more porta on the higher notes, mixed with normal to not get too much articulation there, and all kind of things like that.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Dec 7, 2010)

Feel bad?
Good Sir, there`s absolutely NO reason in the world you should feel bad about this, not one bit.

This is Guy Baccos at his finest, imo.

I adore this piece; in fact I did not pay any attention to the Contrabass Tuba at all here, which I must admit..I don’t care that much for.

BUT, that does not really matter here.
No, because this is exceptionally well written, u know.

And I suspect you do 

It is Technical, but not self-indulgent (sometimes I think you are), playful... but not comical, communicative...but still sophisticated, dramatic but not Clichéd. 

To me this is Guy Baccos setting aside his pretention and just writing great music.

And great music it is, indeed!
Well done


----------



## dedersen (Dec 8, 2010)

I must say, each time I listed to one of your compositions there is a period of a few days where I regret not going the VSL route entirely. It's probably mostly due to your compositional and orchestration skills, but there is always something quite special about your pieces. They sound markedly more "real" to me than most other mockups I hear. It seems like the VSL instruments can handle more exposed passages much better than other libraries. Probably due to the impressive range of articulations and performance recordings available.

Whatever it is, VSL certainly couldn't have found a better composer to represent their libraries. And now, back to browsing the VSL site...


----------



## veetguitar (Dec 8, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful!
Except us folks around here who immediately dissect each and every piece of music and then tell which parts sound "fake", I must admit that here I listen_ just _ to music. I own and use nearly all the sample sets which are employed in this piece. 
But I dont like to go down to all the details but just enjoy the soundscape as a whole.


----------



## OB.one (Dec 8, 2010)

another piece to add in your program : "One Night with Guy Bacos and his Orchestra"

:wink: 

Best Regards from Paris

Olivier


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the terrific feedback guys, and time you put in listening and commentimg!

I went from doubting this piece :? to feeling not too badly about it,  to feeling good about it. :D


----------

